# cis issues



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

recently my 8v cis has been having some issues.
hard starts when cold
hesitation or bogging when AC and lights are on
replaced;
spark plugs
fuel filter
all 4 injectors
cleaned throtle body
sea foam intake
checked: 
fuel plumps, both work
vaccum hoses...no holes
air filter..ok
fuel dist...ok
distributor...cap and rotor and wires ok
coil ...ok
cold start valve...ok
timing ...ok
grounds....ok
therm time switch ...ok
temp sender...ok

I did find a leak on the fuel injector inserts. I ordered new ones. 
Did I miss anything?


----------



## fuelsparkcompression (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: cis issues (giorgos)*

could be idle valve or coolant temp sensor
try adjusting the fuel plate a bit that might work too, although its kinda like cheating your not really fixing the problem just making feel a lil better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: cis issues (fuelsparkcompression)*

update,
just put in the new injector, rings and inserts. Pull transfer fuel pump and it works great.
Car will not start unless i use starting fluid. Then runs ok, but under loan with AC and lights on it bukles too much.
I am thinking, check valve....any ideas?


----------



## SGLoki (Dec 12, 2004)

Idle valve maybe..... 
also the fuel distributor plunger might need a clean up.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: cis issues (giorgos)*

sound like a control pressure regulator that isn't working well.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Year and model of the car, or, which variant of CIS, basic, lambda or -E?


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (tolusina)*

car is 1.8 8v Cis-e


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (giorgos)*

Can someone confirm this to me please. I have 60-65 psi at the fuel dizzy when the car iddles and when:
I turn on lights it drops to 60psi
When I turn on the AC it drops to 58psi
When I turn on the high beams, fog lights and AC it dies and the pressure drops to less than 58psi

is this a sign of a bad main fuel pump. I just replaced the intank thinking it could have been bad......
the main pump makes a cracling noise too..it whines but it crackles like it is going bad.
before i onvest in a main pump i need to know if these are signs of the main going bad.

thanks


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

did you adjust the fuel dizzy plate, the 3mm allen
where in pa are you



_Modified by redpig at 2:22 AM 8-4-2008_


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: (redpig)*

never touched the 3mm screw......

now i am only getting about 50 psi out of the main pump....when I test at the test port at the dizzy....


----------



## jamespav (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: cis issues (giorgos)*

kinda sounds like an alternator issue. how did you test the cold start valve?


----------



## Pillow (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: cis issues (jamespav)*

I agree Alternator or bad grounds. A poor ground on the fuel pump would be a problem. Also check that the battery wires are not corroded inside - they look okay but carry too much resistence inside.


----------



## giorgos (Dec 17, 1999)

*Re: cis issues (Pillow)*

thank you...fixed...bad fuel pump...60psi was not enough to open the CIS_E...
got a new pump...82 psi....on the dime......works really nice...very very quiet...
car is back.....alive and well.....


----------

